# Sponsors



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe put a flier at a local tack store for a sponsor.. like they do for rodeo girls, princess; ?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Sponsors will usually only pay out for winning performers. Companies can claim some of it as advertising so they want value for money.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Save, save, save, save.... 

Most people don't buy truck and trailers until they are older.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Capallalainn (Sep 1, 2014)

Sponsors really look for someone who is already competing at a high level and is doing well because, like already said, they are looking for good advertisement. I think the best thing you can do right now is to get to know or make friends with the people already competing in these shows and travel with them until you have made a good enough foundation for yourself to get sponsorship for a trailer, etc.


----------

